# GA16DE to GTi-R Motorswap Writeup



## SentraGTi-R (Oct 24, 2003)

I've begun pulling the GTi-R motor from the front clip and am taking many many photographs and lots of camcorder footage as we go. I plan on doing a full writeup of the swap, including converting from an automatic transmission to the 5 speed manual, including the photos and possibly the footage from the camcorder.

Problem is I have no webspace to host it and I'm on a tight budget with the swap so cannot afford it right now. Do any of you have webspace youd be willing to share for this writeup?

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ummm.. the moderators BETTER make space for it hahaha


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

you can always use www.cardomain.com for the pics and the writeup or www.geocities.com still has free websites i think.

you wouldn't be able to post the videos on cardomain, but geocities you would.


----------



## SentraGTi-R (Oct 24, 2003)

Geocities will be my last resort if nothing else works out. I wonder if the moderators CAN host it here? Any moderators care to comment? Im running out of footage on the first camcorder DV8 tape, and would like to unload the footage and photos before i start in on a second tape.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*finally..*

Hey.. ..a "GA16 to GTi-R" & "Auto to Manual"-swap..write-up.. ..that's exactly what tha' doctor ordered.. :thumbup: ..I've been waiting for this to happen.. Ooo'YEA!! :jump: 
..how much did you get the Clip for??? ..I'm thinking about this swap.. ..or going w/ the HotShot kit & switching to manual..but still undecided


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

SentraGTi-R said:


> Problem is I have no webspace to host it and I'm on a tight budget with the swap so cannot afford it right now. Do any of you have webspace youd be willing to share for this writeup?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan


Ryan, send me a private message. I can set you up with something.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

Ryan..
..How's the project going?? ..jus' wanted to know if you got the 'webspace' & if there's a link or write-up page??


----------



## SentraGTi-R (Oct 24, 2003)

Its slightly delayed, im trying to scrape all the cash I can together for the parts, but the holidays are tapping me out. It seems Scott can hook me up with somewhere to do this writeup, but I just pm'd him and he hasnt had a chance to respond yet. I bought the clip for 2547 shipped from canada. This included everything from the dashboard forward. The actual clip itself cost me 1525 dollars, which is a total steal, the motor is in great shape, other than it having roughly 60 thousand miles on it, as far as im concerned thats barely broken in lol. The clip included the uncut harness, ecu, maf, ignitor, struts, brakes, digital climate control, motor, intercooler, everything. I couldnthave asked for a better deal.

Currently the clip is in the driveway at my parents house. The Intercooler has been removed, the brakes have been swapped over to the sentra already, axles are unbolted at the wheelhub but still attached by the mounts, radiator and ac radiator are both off, the hood is off, ive stripped all the dashboard components out to sell back on ebay, the steel tranny hose that runs infront of the radiator is off as well. Basically there is one big ass opening in the front of the car to slide the motor out through, I have a 2 ton cherry picker sitting in the driveway, just waiting for a friend of mine to head over and help me pull the motor itself out.

Like I said I have photos and footage of the clip as we go, in steps. Ill be posting pics and footage as I get it, but dont expect it to be organized into a full writeup until the swap itself is complete.

Ill keep you all up to date.
Ryan


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I have unlimited web space via my school, I can host it, but you have to know frontpage or dreamweaver or an equivelant program...


----------



## SentraGTi-R (Oct 24, 2003)

Lets see what scott can do first, I would prefer a more permanent host than a school server, when you leave or unenroll odds are the writeup will disappear. I forgot to mention that there are some shots of the clip on my cardomain page, just click the link in my signature to see them, they're on page 2, the brake upgrade is on page 1.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I was wondering what was under that tarp at your pop's house. I was over there last week measuring stuff at the house across the street..........lol


----------

